# Zinc dosage



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Does anyone know the dosage for Zinc for a full size Goat?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

For a non mini I'm pretty sure it's one human adult tablet daily


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Are you using ZinPro supplement or zinc tablets from a human pharmacy?


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

*zinc*



Gertie said:


> Does anyone know the dosage for Zinc for a full size Goat?


I 'm a dummy here. Why do you think they need the Zinc?


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm going to be using human zinc. 50 mg.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

TCOLVIN said:


> I 'm a dummy here. Why do you think they need the Zinc?


Quite a few herds are finding zinc deficiency in some animals despite the availability of free choice loose minerals containing zinc. Some folks use oral tablets or ZinPro to provide extra. Thinning hair along the the neck and topline seems to be the most noticed symptom. Dry flaky skin may also be zinc related, although all minerals interplay and copper and selenium are also super critical.

I have begun using MultiMin90 injections to provide all of the above, on top of the free choice loose minerals.


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes, I have mana pro loose mineral free choice at all times plus I copper bolused. I was still seeing flakey skin & thinning of hair. I want to use human zinc 50 mg per pill but don't know the dosage. I've taken away the alfalfa pellets and seen a tiny improvement but still an issue.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes, the dosage is 1 human 50 mg pill per day. I'd dose for 1 week and see how he/she does.


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you so much! I'm always afraid of over dosing!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Zinc dose 50mg for 5 days*



Gertie said:


> Thank you so much! I'm always afraid of over dosing!


Did you give the 50mg zinc chewable?

How did it work out?


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

I got the regular and crushed it up, put it in their grain. I saw an improvement but they still have flakey skin! Not sure where I should go from here. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

So I had a blood draw on my doe, she was showing signs of zinc deficiency even with always having access to free choice minerals and gets 1 50mg pill of zinc a day. Her zinc level was almost nonexistent. The vet had me up her to 100 mg of zinc to see if that helps at all.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Olliehaven said:


> So I had a blood draw on my doe, she was showing signs of zinc deficiency even with always having access to free choice minerals and gets 1 50mg pill of zinc a day. Her zinc level was almost nonexistent. The vet had me up her to 100 mg of zinc to see if that helps at all.


You might consider trying Replamin Plus (oral paste) or MultiMin90 (injectable) - those will both supply zinc (and several other minerals).


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

Where would I get the multimin 90 from?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A vet.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Zinc fur loss*



Olliehaven said:


> So I had a blood draw on my doe, she was showing signs of zinc deficiency even with always having access to free choice minerals and gets 1 50mg pill of zinc a day. Her zinc level was almost nonexistent. The vet had me up her to 100 mg of zinc to see if that helps at all.


Wow! We are trying the zinc chewable for 2by4 who is missing some fur

Also getting the athletes cream in event its ringworm

Think it's prudent to give him zinc daily?


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

odieclark said:


> Wow! We are trying the zinc chewable for 2by4 who is missing some fur
> 
> Also getting the athletes cream in event its ringworm
> 
> Think it's prudent to give him zinc daily?


Odie, yes it you think it's zinc deficiency you should give every day. I am considering looking up the multimin 90 and switching my doe over to that.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are using human zinc pills, they probably aren't absorbing much from them. Zinpro absorbs much better.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Where do you get Replamin Plus?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I get it at PBS Animal Health.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

You can order MultiMin90 from several online livestock supply websites (Valley Vet, PBS Animal Health, etc.) but you will need to request a prescription from your veterinarian via the website when you order so it's best to call the vet and talk to them about it first.

Replamin Plus you do not need a prescription for and can also order it from similar website - be sure to get the big dispensing gun that squirts it out in 5 mL increments.


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

I am awaiting my vet to call me back to get a script for the multimin. I do have to other does and a buck that have the same symptoms. With talking to the vet tech he said it is possible that all four are deficient. They all came from the same farm. My question for you guys it would it be a bad idea to just give my whole herd the multimin? Even if I only dose some of them on a three or six months schedule? I do offer free choice minerals and will be getting kelp as well to add in with the minerals. Thoughts?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

In my area, we are finding the need to use MultiMin90 three times per year in addition to loose minerals free choice.


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

Okay that was what I was leaning towards. And considering that I am in a selenium deficient area this would be a good support for the whole herd.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Replacmin gel minerals*



Olliehaven said:


> Okay that was what I was leaning towards. And considering that I am in a selenium deficient area this would be a good support for the whole herd.


https://www.equestriancollections.c...d=203-268236&gclid=CMi82K2zwc0CFU6SfgodqroHjw

So, as we would have a challenge getting injectable from our vet, how would we dose this? Selenium deficits here, and unsure what our next step should be?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Replamin Plus is 5cc once a day for 5 days and then once a week. If you have a big selenium deficiency, it doesn't replace BoSe.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Bose gel*



ksalvagno said:


> Replamin Plus is 5cc once a day for 5 days and then once a week. If you have a big selenium deficiency, it doesn't replace BoSe.


Bose

We gave and have used the gel like this. Is this adequate ?

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...=86809664563&gclid=CNLi1bzQwc0CFQgaaQodKbgFjA


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Oops, this is the link

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...=86809664563&gclid=CNLi1bzQwc0CFQgaaQodKbgFjA


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Neither link works.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Selenium gel, replamin bose*



ksalvagno said:


> Neither link works.


Oops !

The photo attached is the one I was looking at, but if there are other gels that I can purchase that are better please advise

Thank you


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

We have given them a dose of this gel


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

This is the info.

If we get the other will that be too much selenium? We also gave a copper bolus, one to the kids and two to the does?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. How often are you doing the selenium gel?


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Selenium +E Zinc Replamin*



ksalvagno said:


> No. How often are you doing the selenium gel?


So far, we have only given this to the goats one time. We began with the the female does, and have continued onto the kids and now the bucks. In May of this year. This is the first year of having goats, so we are just learning on the farm and selenium is very low in this region.

So, we are trying to figure out when to give it to them safely again next.

You are saying we can give them the Replamin as well, or since we just gave the selenium gel about a month ago that is too close?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Go ahead and give Replamin. If you were giving the selenium monthly, you would want to space it out more depending on your deficiency problem.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Replamin Selenium mineral deficient*



ksalvagno said:


> Go ahead and give Replamin. If you were giving the selenium monthly, you would want to space it out more depending on your deficiency problem.


Thank you!

Quite honestly, I think the two bucks need a boost, as we are getting them off the mineral blocks! They just had the selenium plus E gel early in the week. Would it be ok to give this to them next week?

This same farm also has twin kids who have weaker legs, so would it be better to stay with the selenium gel every month, until they improve, or give them this and alternate with the selenium, like every other month?


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

This is the info on the Replamin from the site. 

Unfortunately, precise Dosing instructions for goats are not given here.

2-5 cc's

Likely 2cc's for the kids, and as much as 5 for the bucks?

The does on the farm range from 52-110 pounds.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adults get a loader dose of 5cc once a day for 5 days and then 5cc once a week after that. While my goats eat less loose mineral since being on Replamin Plus, they do still eat it. I don't give it to kids since mine haven't needed it. But I do have kelp, loose mineral, cobalt block and a Himalayan salt rock out free choice which they eat.

I still have to copper bolus and give BoSe shots but I do it less now. You have to play around with frequency of copper and selenium because each farm is different.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Mineral combinations, Bose, Kelp, Replamin*



ksalvagno said:


> Adults get a loader dose of 5cc once a day for 5 days and then 5cc once a week after that. While my goats eat less loose mineral since being on Replamin Plus, they do still eat it. I don't give it to kids since mine haven't needed it. But I do have kelp, loose mineral, cobalt block and a Himalayan salt rock out free choice which they eat.
> 
> I still have to copper bolus and give BoSe shots but I do it less now. You have to play around with frequency of copper and selenium because each farm is different.


Thank you!

I agree, every area is a bit different, for sure. Selenium is very low, as is copper, I believe. I do need to double check the copper levels as I know we have had some soil tested. However, the hay that is fed at the farm has been purchased and is better than what we originally started with and what the farm has been able to grow so far. Soil and region has been depleted....

This should give the goats a good boost and new start from this!

I do know the twins need the Replamin as well, as they are both having weak back legs. One in particular is. From everything we have observed, learned, and tested it seems very clear (and no surprise) that they are deficient in selenium. This could really help give them a boost!:stars::yum::stars:


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi Odieclark -jut reading your thread and was wondering if you see this thread if you may be able to update us on your goats and their condition since it's been a few months? I am getting some replamin and selenium/vitamin e gel and was figuring my dosing regimins for the new year, curious if you have any advice based on your experience.

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Replamin, selenium E gel, and copper*



Redbarngoatfarm said:


> Hi Odieclark -jut reading your thread and was wondering if you see this thread if you may be able to update us on your goats and their condition since it's been a few months? I am getting some replamin and selenium/vitamin e gel and was figuring my dosing regimins for the new year, curious if you have any advice based on your experience.
> 
> Merry Christmas!!


Well, Karen mentioned that each area is different with what is needed based on feed, hay, and certainly water can even vary. We have tested our own hay, and hay we have purchased, to learn content,...at times this all seems so complicated! Goats can be so challenging! Seriously, they seem most challenging overall, and we are really just learning! Truly beginners!

Also, depending on the breed of goat, there may be some differences? I see you may have some smaller breeds? We couldn't attest to a fainting goat or the minis, but perhaps that doesn't matter!

So, with all that said, we have had an enormous learning curve when it comes to the goats! It wasn't pretty either, but we have been learning!

Mainly, an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure! -so to speak!

The Replamin gel most of the goats seem to enjoy! It's awesome when they want what you think they need! He tries giving Replamin every Sunday! Replamin Sundays! Some Sundays are missed, but working on them!

The selenium E gel they seem to like as well. We have tried giving that when we do the copper bolus. These two items, selenium and copper seem to be the very most crucial for the goats! By far, VERY IMPORTANT! Without additional copper and selenium, our goats would and did fail to survive, or at least be very healthy. Our region is copper and selenium deficient, so hay grown here is obviously deficient in some of the same. Still trying to figure out exactly how often copper is needed, but trying to stay on top of it based on appearance and breeding schedules and overall health. Currently, the goats have been pretty good....:fireworks:

But, never say all good! We had some goats shivering, a few days ago! Ugh! Now what? So, gave them warm water, as often as possible(at first once a day...now an emersion heater for the water, extra bedding of dry straw, and a little barrier/nest for the 3 of the shivering girls to snuggle in! And, they do cuddle! Also tried a bit of molasses in the water, but they weren't impressed! Increased the hay and offered them some fresh richer hay, and also grain with corn and molasses. It's not sub zero now, but when it was they seemed to like the extras!:cake:

I hope this helps a bit, let us know how it goes for you and what you do and how it works!

The forum is great!:fireworks::type::fireworks:

Merry Christmas!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Also, in this link/thread the merits of copper are alluded too--I can't say enough about copper, as for the farm it made all the difference! Obviously there is variations in needs from farm to farm, but just wanted to mention the link.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/what-dewormer-safe-pregnant-does-189969/index2.html

Also, a good goat loose mineral available free choice is important.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks for your reply! I have had goats since 2008 and still can't believe how much I have to 'tinker' with their care. A big lesson for me was getting them off our very hard well water (which made copper absorption impossible) and getting a rain tank. Also, being in Canada it is really hard to get supplies I need.

I have had them off the well water for a year, and last copper bolus in July I'm not even sure made a difference, so may hold off on that for a while = It's expensive too! I usually have anywhere from 12-18 goats.

I'm too lazy and cheap to have our hay tested, but do all the other things we read all over this (amazing) site.

In an effort to improve health I have replamin and the selenium/e gel coming in from the states. I plan to dose everyone monthly with the replamin, and use the selenium for kids. I have one zinc deficient goat who I just started giving Zinc pills, which I will continue for a few days, then weekly.

I always appreciate the advice of others, and try to pay it back by replying to other threads here too


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The Replamin should be done weekly. 5cc per goat.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks Karen, will do!! Also I think I read they may use less loose minerals with this? I will still have them available.

Looking at cattle bolus and splitting them for copper, think I have to just bite the bullet and do it....even if only twice a year I think the worms are so hard on my little guys so it will help, along with all the other benefits spoken of!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, they will use less loose mineral.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

red Barn..have you read on Multimin90?


----------

